# Geheimnisse der Meerforellen



## fischlandmefo (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,hat von euch jemand schonmal die DVD gesehen ist die sehenswert???Habt Ihr Tipp's wo man die bekommen kann? Vielen Dank schonmal.        Gruß vom Fischland!


----------



## Skorpion (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Die Dvd`s sind wirklich interessant, auf jeden Fall sehenswert!!
schau mal hier:

http://www.angelgeraete-furrer.de/f...se_der_Meerforellen___Fliegenfischen10392.htm

p.s. der Link geht autm. zum zweiten Teil, klick noch mal links auf DVD`s. Es gibt 2 Teile davon.


----------



## fischlandmefo (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*



Skorpion schrieb:


> Die Dvd`s sind wirklich interessant, auf jeden Fall sehenswert!!
> schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.angelgeraete-furrer.de/f...se_der_Meerforellen___Fliegenfischen10392.htm
> ...


Super, danke für den Tipp!!!!:m:m


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*



Skorpion schrieb:


> Die Dvd`s sind wirklich interessant, auf jeden Fall sehenswert!!
> schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.angelgeraete-furrer.de/f...se_der_Meerforellen___Fliegenfischen10392.htm
> ...


ich habe mir auch gleich die bestellt danke :q:q:q:q


----------



## Carp4Fun (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Finde auch beide Teile sehr interessant und könnt sie mir jederzeit wieder anschauen, von daher schon mal eine klare Empfehlung!#6 Für all diejenigen, die schon häufiger auf Mefo unterwegs waren und eigene Erfahrungen sammeln konnten, wird sicherlich nichts großartig Neues hinzukommen, aber allein die genialen Unterwasseraufnahmen sind in jedem Fall sehenswert und helfen vielleicht auch ein klein wenig dabei, sich in den Weiten der Brandung nicht ganz so einsam zu fühlen. -Denn Fische gibts da wohl manchmal mehr als man denkt...#t Einziges Manko: Das Blinkern kommt mir im 1. Teil 'ne Ecke zu kurz, da dort schwerpunktmäßig das Angeln mit Sbiro und Fliege abgehandelt wird.

Und wo wir gerade dabei sind:
Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, um welche Rolle es sich beim Fang der kapitalen Mefo im 1. Teil handelt? Recht markantes Teil, bei der die Bremse in die Spule integriert wurde. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was, ansonsten muss ich mir die Szene wohl nochmal in Zeitlupe anschauen...


----------



## dat_geit (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Den Spinnfischerteil gab es vor ein paar Tagen bei K&HD für 15,- €uronen..........#6


----------



## fischlandmefo (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Den Spinnfischerteil gab es vor ein paar Tagen bei K&HD für 15,- €uronen..........#6



MOIN,was ist denn K&HD???;+ Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Dr. Komix (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Hallo Andre,

wann findet denn der Videoaben bei dir statt?
Ich habe da auch noch 2 Meerforellen VHS, 1 Zander VHS.
Wolfgang die chips, ich den 6er und du machst schnittchen?

LG,

M


----------



## xfishbonex (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Hallo Andre,
> 
> wann findet denn der Videoaben bei dir statt?
> Ich habe da auch noch 2 Meerforellen VHS, 1 Zander VHS.
> ...


|supergri|supergri das ist ja der hammer alter die schau ich mir alleine erst mal an weil ich dich denn am 22,12 fertig machen werde  :m:m
ich bin jetzt schon ganz heiß :g


----------



## Malte (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> MOIN,was ist denn K&HD???;+ Gruß vom Fischland!!!



Guckst du hier http://www.khdfishing.de/

:m


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

ich habe mir eben die cd angeschaut man sind das geile bilder die unterwasser aufnahmen toll mal sehen ob ich samstag eine verhaften kann


----------



## Dr. Komix (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Hast du beide Teile?
1+2?
Na ja, du kannst dir viele Mefo-sex Hefte / DVDs anschauen aber Übung macht den Meister.

Bis gleich, 4.45h

M


----------



## Borstenwurm (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*



Carp4Fun schrieb:


> Finde auch beide Teile sehr interessant und könnt sie mir jederzeit wieder anschauen, von daher schon mal eine klare Empfehlung!#6 Für all diejenigen, die schon häufiger auf Mefo unterwegs waren und eigene Erfahrungen sammeln konnten, wird sicherlich nichts großartig Neues hinzukommen, aber allein die genialen Unterwasseraufnahmen sind in jedem Fall sehenswert und helfen vielleicht auch ein klein wenig dabei, sich in den Weiten der Brandung nicht ganz so einsam zu fühlen. -Denn Fische gibts da wohl manchmal mehr als man denkt...#t Einziges Manko: Das Blinkern kommt mir im 1. Teil 'ne Ecke zu kurz, da dort schwerpunktmäßig das Angeln mit Sbiro und Fliege abgehandelt wird.
> 
> Und wo wir gerade dabei sind:
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, um welche Rolle es sich beim Fang der kapitalen Mefo im 1. Teil handelt? Recht markantes Teil, bei der die Bremse in die Spule integriert wurde. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was, ansonsten muss ich mir die Szene wohl nochmal in Zeitlupe anschauen...


 
Ich glaube, dass es sich bei der Rolle um ein Modell von Abu Garcia handelt.

Ich habe die Rolle vor ein paar Jahren im Lagerverkauf bei Abu in Svängsta/Südschweden gesehen.

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## cozmo (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

ja das ist eine aburolle


----------



## Carp4Fun (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Danke euch beiden! Dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche und wünsche erstmal schöne Feiertage.#6


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Die Abu ist ne Souverän, die gibts wohl nicht mehr neu.


----------



## fischlandmefo (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Moin Moin,Ich habe heute den Film gesehen....GEEEIIIIEEELLLL!!!!!Man man die räumen da aber ganz schön ab!Das mit dem Spirolino probiere ich auch mal aus,paar schöne Fliegen hab ich da noch...|supergri|supergri!!Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Spirolino,Montagen,führungsweise?Fangt Ihr damit gut oder klappt das nur im Film???Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Heyck (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Die Montage wie sie im Film gezeigt wird funst!! kanns  du alles so antüddeln wie es gezeigt wurde!!

Mfg


----------



## hanshafen (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Habe grade gesehen das es mittlerweile einen dritten und vierten Teil auf DVD gibt. Der Trailer sieht wieder vielversprechend aus. Der Hauptdarsteller fängt doch tatsächlich eine Mefo auf Blinker und eine auf vorgeschaltete Springerfliege gleichzeitig. Respekt. Wenn sich auch einer Appetit holen will: hier der Link zum Trailer http://www.salar.dk/


----------



## Heyck (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Tja Leute ich habe alle vier teile Schon zu hause und auch gesehen!! kann nur sagen das teil 3 und 4 genauso wenn nicht sogar besser sind als die ersten beiden!!! :vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

hallo leute ich hab auch :vik:die dvd 
die sind einfach absolut affen titten geil :l
lg andre


----------



## hanshafen (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Die ersten beiden habe ich auch. Kann man sich immer wieder mal ansehen, sind echt super. Die anderen beiden sind bestellt. Nach dem Trailer konnte ich nicht anders.


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*



hanshafen schrieb:


> Die ersten beiden habe ich auch. Kann man sich immer wieder mal ansehen, sind echt super. Die anderen beiden sind bestellt. Nach dem Trailer konnte ich nicht anders.


 :q:q:q:q:q fein gemacht :q:q:q:q:q du wirst begeistert sein über teil 3,4


----------



## gallus (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Moinsen,

wo bekomm ich denn die Serie komplett?

Also,nicht dasz ich es nötig hätte,aber...|wavey:?


----------



## Heyck (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Im gut sortierten Fachhandel!! :vik: 

Oder Halt hier in Netz!! Lohnt sich aber wirklich die zu haben!! :m


----------



## hanshafen (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Ich habe die Teile mittlerweile auch gesehen. Sind echt gelungen. Besonders den andersrum befestigten Stripper werde ich mal probieren. Auf was für Ideen die Jungs kommen.


----------



## gallus (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*



hanshafen schrieb:


> Ich habe die Teile mittlerweile auch gesehen. Sind echt gelungen. Besonders den andersrum befestigten Stripper werde ich mal probieren. Auf was für Ideen die Jungs kommen.



Hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden oder war hier
ernsthaft die umgekehrte Montage vom Stripper gemeint?

Das würd sich doch noch besser werfen,oder?


----------



## Heyck (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

ja so hat er das gemacht!! in teil 3!! sieht auch unterwasser echt nich schlecht aus!! #h


----------



## MefoProf (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*



gallus schrieb:


> Hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden oder war hier
> ernsthaft die umgekehrte Montage vom Stripper gemeint?
> 
> Das würd sich doch noch besser werfen,oder?



Moin,

leider ist das Gegenteil der Fall. Umgekehrt montiert (läuft auch unter dem Namen Cola) verhält der Stripper sich fast wie ein Spinner, man verliert aber an Wurfweite. Einfach mal ausprobieren 

#h


----------



## Heyck (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

kann aber auch der weg zum erfolg sein und weite ist ja nicht immer entscheidend an der kyst! mit der fliege fischt du ja auch max 40 meter draußen wenn mann es schafft!!! #6


----------



## goeddoek (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*



Heyck schrieb:


> kann aber auch der weg zum erfolg sein und weite ist ja nicht immer entscheidend an der kyst! mit der fliege fischt du ja auch max 40 meter draußen wenn mann es schafft!!! #6




Moin Heyck #h

Jepp - mit zwei Würfen addiert schaffe ich die auch |supergri |supergri |supergri

Im Ernst - wie überall im Leben, wird da die Länge gern etwas übertrieben.
Ich fische den Stripper / Cola ganz gerne. Fliegt richtig schxxx, fängt aber gut |supergri

Den kann man übrigens auch als "Durchlaufblinker" montieren :m


----------



## Spaceguppy (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Moin,
ich habe eben den Trailer von GdM 3 gesehen, und wenn ich mich nicht täusche, zeigt der letzte Wurf dieses Trailers, wie man dicht unter Land stehende Fische verjagt... 
Einfach mal rechts unten hinschauen... 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Heyck (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Heyck #h
> 
> Jepp - mit zwei Würfen addiert schaffe ich die auch |supergri |supergri |supergri
> 
> ...




naja ich sach mal so 30 meter sind mit fliege bei gutem wetter immer drin!! aler realistischer sind schon 20!!! hast ja recht!!#6


----------



## 23buster23 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

hrhr, geil am Ende sieht es wirklich so aus als haut er sich das dingen vor die Füße.


----------



## DerDuke (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Ich habe mir auch alle 4 Teile gekauft.
Da ich so einen weiten Anreiseweg zur Ostsee habe und nur selten an die Küste komme, sind diese Filme einfach super, um die "schlimmste Not" zu lindern! #q

Bei den Teilen 3 und 4 habe ich allerdings das Problem, dass ich nicht auf deutsche Sprache umschalten kann, deutsche Untertitel bekomme ich hin. #c


----------



## Tobsn (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Das liegt daran, dass es die nicht in deutscher Sprache gibt!

T


----------



## DerDuke (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Aha, bei Teil 1 und 2 gibt es einen deutschen Sprecher.
Man muss ja nicht Alles verstehen. #c

Aber letztendlich geht es mir sowieso mehr um das Sehen als  um das Hören.|krank:


----------



## Christian D (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Ich als angehender Deutschlehrer muss sagen, dass die Untertitel im vierten Teil die absolute Katastrophe sind! Aber die Bilder entschädigen. Und die Dänen haben sogar daran gedacht, einige Muster von Go-Fishing zu....naja....sagen wir mal...... zu erwähnen.


----------



## Malte (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

@Christian D
Claus Eriksen ist Go-Fishing Inhaber.
Also warum sollte er die Muster nicht erwähnen. 


@DerDuke
wenn dich die fehlende deutsche Sprache stört, nehm ich sie dir gerne zum Nulltarif ab :q


----------



## Christian D (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Das weiß ich selbst. Das ganze muss man mit einem Augenzwinkern lesen, dann versteht man, wie es gemeint ist.


----------



## DerDuke (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*



Malte schrieb:


> @DerDuke
> wenn dich die fehlende deutsche Sprache stört, nehm ich sie dir gerne zum Nulltarif ab :q



Ja mal soll ja mindestens 1x am Tag lachen! |jump:
Danke Malte


----------



## Tommi_Berlin (16. September 2011)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Ich hole den Thread mal aus der Versenkung 

Weiß jemand von euch, um was für eine Rute es sich in dem 3. Teil handelt? Ist es eine Shimano Aspire?

Danke und Gruß
Thomas


----------



## kaizr (21. September 2011)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Es ist eine Shimano Lesath.

MfG


----------



## peter II (31. März 2013)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

und die Rolle, welche ist das?

ist ja beeindruckend wie der mit einer Hand "auswirft"


----------



## TR22 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Geheimnisse der Meerforellen*

Shimano Stella 4000 meine ich


----------

